# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  MANUAL για κολληση GYSMI 160P

## alexisk10

Γειας σας,

Ψαχνω το σχεδιο για την πλακετα της κολλησης GYSMI 160P. Εχει καπιος υποψη του κατι?

----------


## gep58

Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από εδώ

----------


## alexisk10

Φιλε Γιωργο, ευχαριστω για το λινκ αλλα αυτη ειναι η TIG, μπορεί να μην εχει και τοση σημασία μπορει στην τελικη να ειναι το ιδιο σχηματικο, αλλα αυτο το σχήματικο ειναι παλιό αυτη που εχω εγω ειναι του 2017

----------

